# Hit a couple buckets of balls finally...



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, I know I should be writing my papers for college (8 standards & indicators due by Thursday) but I need a break. So last Friday afternoon I had an hour to myself and decided to head out to the range and hit a bucket of balls with my new Cally X-20's. Hit them like crap, was very dejected and disappointed, however I was smoking my driver, so that helped a little. Amazing how you can hit one set of irons and not another, I had brought my 7 & 8 irons from my other set, Taylormade RAC II's, and hit them just fine. But as soon as I grabbed one of my new Cally's, it was low, didn't feel good, and lacked the distance. Not wanting to give up and knowing that it takes a little bit of time to "learn" new irons, I went back to the range last night. This time I left the Taylormade's at home. This time it started out just like the first time, but as I made a couple adjustments here & there things started to come around. Finished up the bucket and went and got another bucket, about midway thru my second bucket I was smoking the x-20's. I was hitting the 4 iron further than I've ever hit an iron before, my 8 iron is putting me around 150 yards, 7 iron around 160-165, 9 iron about 140. Was getting dark so hard to tell on the other irons, PW was probably around 125-130. 

Funny thing I noticed though, with my Taylormades I really had to lay into the ball pretty good to get the distance I wanted. But with these Callaway's the smoother I stroke it the better the ball flies. I want to hit another couple buckets before hitting the course though, I hate not being dialed in while playing. 

Anyway, better get back to writing my papers...sheesh...this post is long enough I should turn it in for extra credit. 

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

NOW now Buck we need good teachers so hang in there, don't lose your findings the next time you go to the range. right now my weak area is my 3wood and putting but to hit mine it took three to four rounds to hit with the clubs and now I looking for more height and distance I'm playing par to bogie golf with some ah! S&*Ts throwen in there


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Update...

I love the Callaways! Took me about 25 buckets of balls before I started to really get the feel of the new sticks. Once I got them figured out, it's been bombs away. These new sticks are putting me 20 yards further than my TaylorMades did, but still need some fine tuning as far as working the ball. Seems that I can hit a draw a little easier, but the fade isn't working quite like it used to. Played three rounds so far, an 83 first time out, 78 the second round, and an 81 last Saturday. Never thought I'd break 70 but with some fine tuning and eliminate some bonehead mistakes I think I can do it.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay...I'm jealous now.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice work I'm Jealous too!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good job with the sticks. Continue to make good judgments on the course, along with some quality practice time and you will reach your golfing goal(s)


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

I made a couple adjustments here & there things started to come around.


----------

